# Son Apple Tv via airport exress



## theFrancky (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Heureux nouvel acquéreur de l'Apple TV 2 ce jour, je cherche une solution pour diffuser le son du boitier vers mon home cinéma (relié à mon airport express) ...
Bref, est-il possible de diffuser le son (des radios, podcast, films...) de l'Apple Tv vers l'airport express ? Si oui comment ?

Un grand merci !


----------

